# gear/speed question, R32



## ufo (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, Im quite new to the forum and have a R32, with HKS GT2530 turbos, running the car at 1.5 bar max.

I got 2 questions,
First,
I set the boost at 1.2 and when Im on highway, speed at about 100km/hr, If I use 5th gear, the rpm is only about 2,000 and car doesn't accelerate.
I have to switch to 4th gear to accelerate, is this normal?

Second
I feel my GTR is quite slow at 0-60, compare to my stock RX7 FD3S. My RX7 shoots out like a rocket when I floor the gas, but for my GTR, it takes a second or two. Is this due to the bigger HKS turbos I have on the GTR or is there a problem?

Thanks for any suggestions or replies:clap:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

it wont accelerate as the turbos are not on boost at 2000rpm. With it being 5th gear also it will take alot more torque to accelerate. 


What power are you running ? (bhp / torque ) You should be alot quicker than a standard RX7. 


If you wanted to be able to floor a car in 5th at 2000 rpm and go fast you should of brought a V8 ! Turbo engines dont make much power untill higher up the rev range.

Out of intrest what do you rev your car to before you change gear?


----------



## ufo (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply, I usually rev to 2.5 to 3 for normal driving, and up to 6-7 if I wanted to go fast.

But for the highway, should I use 4th gear then, if Im at about 100km/hr?

For my RX7, I guess it is the sequential turbos that give boost even to lower rpms, so it feels faster then my GTR for daily driving, but I guess my GTR after 1 or 2 seconds of lag, it is faster then the RX7, maybe.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

ufo said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, I usually rev to 2.5 to 3 for normal driving, and up to 6-7 if I wanted to go fast.
> 
> But for the highway, should I use 4th gear then, if Im at about 100km/hr?
> 
> For my RX7, I guess it is the sequential turbos that give boost even to lower rpms, so it feels faster then my GTR for daily driving, but I guess my GTR after 1 or 2 seconds of lag, it is faster then the RX7, maybe.


If you get lag then your in the wrong gear. Change down a gear so the revs are higher and the car should take off. 

when driving on the motorway/highway then 5th is fine if you want to save fuel, but you will have to change down a gear or 2 to accelerate. 

When you put your foot down what rpm is the car at before it accelerates hard?


----------



## ufo (Sep 3, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> If you get lag then your in the wrong gear. Change down a gear so the revs are higher and the car should take off.
> 
> when driving on the motorway/highway then 5th is fine if you want to save fuel, but you will have to change down a gear or 2 to accelerate.
> 
> When you put your foot down what rpm is the car at before it accelerates hard?


Hi, Thanks again, It is around 4rpm when it accelerate hard, really hard, I feel a stronger force than my RX7. but usually I change gear at 2.5-3rpm already, so daily driving I feel my GTR is slower then the RX7


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

ufo said:


> Hi, Thanks again, It is around 4rpm when it accelerate hard, really hard, I feel a stronger force than my RX7. but usually I change gear at 2.5-3rpm already, so daily driving I feel my GTR is slower then the RX7



Well thats sounds about correct, The RX7 would of been making power a bit lower down as your GTR makes it higher up the rev range. Simply keep the car above 4000 rpm if you want to drive fast! 

If you want good fuel economy then keep it below 4000rpm.


Turn your boost upto 1.5 bar and rev the car to about 5500-6000 rpm and let your clutch out fast. Im sure you will soon see that its alot faster to 120kmh than your rx7 then


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

ufo said:


> but usually I change gear at 2.5-3rpm already


Sounds like you need a diesel  GTR's are heavy old buses and pretty gutless off boost.


----------



## ufo (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!
Really lucky you guys in UK can have R34s.
I want one, too


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

As a Daily drive I have a crap load of trouble with my R34 GTR taking off , have 338AWKW, quad clutch/2-way LSD, I can take off in low revs on the flat/ish starts BUT get on a steep hill and try taking off in low revs, NO GO! 
Depending on the steepness of the hill I have to go up to 3k and ride it into gear and keep it going or it will conk out

I have blamed myself as I have only had it for a short time but I think there is something wrong with the cars tuning or something? Surely a 2.6Lt car is not that gutless

I think it is running rich would this cause this type of problem?

As for changing gear in mine I need about 4k to make it retain the power if I want it where it works the best and ready to GO, or I drive it slower, so I do not see the fuel gauge dropping, that T78 sucks it up once it hits 5k + haha

I am changing the turbo to a PT6262 and adding Tomei poncams B to get earlier response but I believe this will not help with my taking off problem below 3k as there will still be no turbo assistance ?

Any advice on the low rev problem on take off, I do not think I am doing my clutch any favours ridding it so much???


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm still learning on these cars but generally a quad clutch would be fitted to an aftermarket flywheel. 

Aftermarket flywheels tend to be lighter than OEM and thus store less momentum for a given engine speed. 

I reckon your lighter flywheel is what's giving you grief on pulling away; I've had to rev other cars to 3k+ to avoid bogging down or stalling when pulling away, and this is worsened on hill starts as the car has to work harder to get going. It's a common characteristic of lightened flywheels but the upside is the reduced inertia allowing the engine to rev more freely.


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

They can be a pain for something that flies mid to high range, this thing has all of the motor worked, forged pistons etc , so the motor can rev 9+ but I have only touched 9 and by mistake 

I guess I will see if it gets a little better with the new PT6262 and cams might just give it a bit near 3k ?

So I will ride the clutch as I need to so the thing does not bog down , feel pretty dumb both ways but I will get used of it :thumbsup:


----------

